# snuggle sack



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am having this made for my new puppy.....I am having her make it with the pink fur and the pic below that has what the finished product will look like.....It was only $20 plus $5 shipping....let me know what you guys think of it


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

cute............i thik she will like it as chis love to bury theirselves :wave:


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks....I found it on eBay and emailed her to see if she could do one in pink......if anyone wants her info I can send it to you :wink: 


here is one she had on eBay and it tells more info about the snuggle sack 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66770&item=4325633637&rd=1


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks xavier i will send her a message see if she delivers to the uk :wave:


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

ozzysmom.....check your pm....I sent you all the info I have :wink:


~Xavier32178


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

K here is the finished snuggle sack the girl made me and also she made this cream colored one to see which I liked best.

I went with the pink one 






















I am going to bring my little girl home in this :wink: 

~Xavier32178


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

Well I got my snuggle sack today in the mail.....it looks great and its the perfuct size for a Chihuahua......the girl I got it from made it right away and sent it out to me as soon as she got my money order.....if anyone wants her info just let me know :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

It wouldnt be Arlene from 'Gypsy chitees ' would it?


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

no her name is Tracey :wink:


----------

